# Does German Pharma make good SARMS?



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

I am looking to do some research on my lab rat with sarms and was wondering if GermanPharma makes high quality sarms.

Am looking at this particular chemical for my research. https://www.pro-hormones.co.uk/lgd-4033/

Have heard a lot about dodgy SARMS on the internet so let me know if this brand is good cheers.


----------

